# CherryHead Early Signs of Pyramiding?



## TheWaveCarver (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I have a CherryHead tortoise that is about 3.5 inches long and alittle over 4 months old. I was wondering if someone could help me identify whether or not he's showing early signs of pyramiding.

My main concern is there appears to be a slight notch between the scutes. Is this normal for a growing scute? Should I see that thin notch close overtime? Or is that notch representative of pyramiding that has already started.

My humidity levels are above 90%, I spray the shell with water once a day and soak once a day. There is no basking lamp and temperatures hover around 90F. Thanks!

-TheWaveCarver


----------



## katieandiggy (Sep 27, 2018)

Your tortoise looks great to me!


----------



## TheWaveCarver (Sep 27, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> Your tortoise looks great to me!



Thanks ! His name is Esteban, he's a cute lil'guy. Could be a girl but the breeder was somewhat confident he is a male.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Looks pretty good to me, and very nice looking Redfoot.


----------



## Tom (Sep 27, 2018)

I see no pyramiding. Looks great to me.


----------



## TheWaveCarver (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I know the shell looked smooth on first flance, I just wanted to make sure the notch between scutes looked alright and that pyramiding wasn't starting. Thanks again!


----------

